# H2: Halloween 2, 8/28/09



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.beyondhollywood.com/first-h2-halloween-teaser-trailer-from-et/

LOOKS like it will be scarier than the first one (the remake)....looks....


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Interesting...thanks for the info/link. 
I had read an article on Variety's site about the project awhile back,but they didn't have any previews/trailers available at that time.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve615 said:


> Interesting...thanks for the info/link.
> I had read an article on Variety's site about the project awhile back,but they didn't have any previews/trailers available at that time.


yea, it seems every time i found out about a movie you already post info on it before i get to so i have to catch up lol


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

cmtar said:


> yea, it seems every time i found out about a movie you already post info on it before i get to so i have to catch up lol


:lol:
Like the saying goes,it's all good.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Variety's website started showing a trailer (2:26) for the forthcoming film earlier today.

http://www.variety.com/index.asp?layout=videoBC&bctid=21397722001&ref=ssp


----------



## alexissamantha (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for that link its really very very interesting and i have read that article its quite interesting also,,,,,


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

alexissamantha said:


> Thanks for that link its really very very interesting and i have read that article its quite interesting also,,,,,


You're quite welcome,and :welcome_s to the forums.


----------

